

STEPS allows TCP in 200 LoC, Javascript in 170, self-hosting in 1000 (Alan Kay) - emmett
http://www.vpri.org/pdf/tr2007008_steps.pdf

======
tptacek
Increasing the coolness factor: those 200 lines of code parse the textual RFC
header diagrams to learn the format of TCP/IP datagrams.

Decreasing the coolness factor: it's not actually TCP (calling this protocol
--- which lacks flow control and congestion avoidance --- TCP is like calling
those fiberglass kit cars in the back of sports car magazines "Ferraris").

------
three14
Has anyone found any more recent work on this? It kind of looks like the
project is dead.

~~~
mbrubeck
The latest OMeta code is still being worked on and is now available here:
<http://www.tinlizzie.org/ometa/>

